

Failure is not a good thing. Stop saying it is. - coldclimate
https://medium.com/p/74c8fe8daa94

======
kintamanimatt
When failure isn't seen as acceptable, or is at least perceived as shameful,
people become reluctant to try once and very fearful to try twice, let alone a
third or fourth time. This has historically been one of the cultural reasons
that has held back the European tech scene.

~~~
almightyish
There is a balance, though, and I think the author gets at that balance.

